# What Are Your Top Five Autoloaders?



## PistolPackingParson (Aug 3, 2007)

I wish I knew how to set up a poll, but I don't so here goes...
Be brave and name your top five autoloaders. You can tell us why if you want to. 

Hi-Power and 1911=the standards by which all are judged

SIG 220= introduced the decocker to the masses, along with complete reliability, and the idea of safety-less pistol carry 

Glock 17= introduced polymer guns to the masses and made the future of handgunning the present. (I know HK had the first plastic gun, the VP70Z, but it was expensive and not widely used or accepted.)

Beretta 92= the gun that killed the revolver (Just watch Lethal Weapon and understand why the 92 is on the list.)


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

As for autoloaders in general, my list would be the same as yours, but with one exception. I would replace the Beretta with the Walther PPK/s, which is one of the more important pocket pistols (the rest are sidearms).

As for my personal favorite top five models - Colt 1911 Officers, Hammerli SP20, Walther P99, Glock 26, and H&K P7. Actually, I like the S&W 41 more than the Hammerli, but I shoot better with the SP20....

PhilR.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I really only have a "Top Two" since I only consistently use two pistols (Glock and P3AT). But if I had to list five "useful pistols"...

1. Glock
2. 1911
3. Kahr
4. KelTec P3AT
5. Any decent .22 auto (Ruger, Browning, S&W, etc.)


----------



## PistolPackingParson (Aug 3, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> I really only have a "Top Two" since I only consistently use two pistols (Glock and P3AT). But if I had to list five "useful pistols"...
> 
> 1. Glock
> 2. 1911
> ...


interesting list


----------



## PistolPackingParson (Aug 3, 2007)

PhilR. said:


> As for autoloaders in general, my list would be the same as yours, but with one exception. I would replace the Beretta with the Walther PPK/s, which is one of the more important pocket pistols (the rest are sidearms).
> 
> As for my personal favorite top five models - Colt 1911 Officers, Hammerli SP20, Walther P99, Glock 26, and H&K P7. Actually, I like the S&W 41 more than the Hammerli, but I shoot better with the SP20....
> 
> PhilR.


I wish I could love the P99. I just traded my P99QA for my second P226. I would consider an P99AS, but I can't seem to locate one here locally.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*auto*

i would say,1. springfield 1911 loaded,2.sig arms p-series,3. springfield service XDs,
4. hk p 2000 compact,5.beretta 92:smt083


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

1. S&W 1911 45acp
2. HK USP 45acp
3. Springfield XD Service Model 4" 45acp
4. Glock 30 45acp
5. S&W Airweight 38 Special +P is my pocket gun


----------



## clic2323 (Nov 26, 2006)

1. remington rand 1911a1 (grandpa's old army gun)
2. glock 26
3. ruger P345
4. H&K uspc 40
5. taurus pt92ar


----------



## TexasFats (Sep 25, 2006)

The answer depends on what you mean by "Top Five". If you mean most influential, then my list would be:

1. P08 Luger Parabellum, the first truly practical autoloader.
2. Colt 1911, a no-brainer.
3. Glock 17, first "plastic fantastic" to win wide acceptance.
4. SIG P210, 
5. Browning High Power and Walther PPK (tie).

My personal favorites are:

1. SIG P226
2. SIG P239
3. Browning HP
4. Colt Woodsman, 2nd version
5. Browning Buckmark.

I have a G23, but I don't care for it as much as the others. My preference, YMMV.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

1. 9mm Walther P99 A/S in black
2. 9mm Walther P99 A/S in OD Green
3. 9mm Walther P99 A/S with hard chromed slide
4. 9mm Walther P99 A/S with NP3
5. 9mm Walther P99 A/S with duracoat

:smt083:smt083:smt083:smt083:smt083:smt083:smt083


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> 1. 9mm Walther P99 A/S in black
> 2. 9mm Walther P99 A/S in OD Green
> 3. 9mm Walther P99 A/S with hard chromed slide
> 4. 9mm Walther P99 A/S with NP3
> ...


Quit cheating :smt076


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Spartan said:


> Quit cheating :smt076


Oh, I forgot #6 -9mm Walther P99 A/S in Black T :smt082


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

Personal Favorites in no particular order:

Sig 229 9mm
S&W 3913 Tactical 9mm
Sig 232 .380
1911 .45
Beretta 92 9mm

That's my top five. I can go a bit deeper if necessary to others that I like, but if I were left with only 5, there you go.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

My four favorite automatic pistols are the 1911A1, CZ 75 B, Ruger P90, and Walther P99(AS only).


----------



## denfoote (May 7, 2006)

My top five in order of usefullness to me are:

Glock 36

Kahr MK9

Walther PPK/S

Glock 26

Kel-Tec P3AT

All are pocketable pistols.

All are chambered in what are considered by many to be effective calibers.

All conform to my established doctrine of "Small and light is a good thing."

What you are looking at is my carry rotation.


----------



## Mystro (May 13, 2006)

Favs of the ones I own:
Colt XSE Gov't.
Colt MkIV Combat Commander
Colt Delta
way down on the list is the G17(I know, I know... I hear the moans already!):numbchuck:


----------



## Agent 47 (Aug 16, 2007)

*my favorites*

1 desert eagle .50 very powerful :smt067
2 S&W model 500 very good hunting handgun
3 Colt 1911 i think they are reliable and good looking also like the caliber
4 Beretta model 92 nice gun not powerful like the 1911 but real good
5 Ruger any .22 good for dulling with a friend.:draw:


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

PistolPackingParson said:


> Beretta 92= the gun that killed the revolver (Just watch Lethal Weapon and understand why the 92 is on the list.)


Killed the revolver? I've got a half dozen Super Blackhawks that don't know they're dead. And, a few Blackhawks, to boot.

But, top five auto loaders:

1. Colt Gold Cup .45 ACP
2. Colt Combat Commander .45 ACP
3. Smith & Wesson Model 41 .22 r.f.
4. Colt Woodsman Match Target .22 r.f.
5. Colt Delta Elite 10mm (or AMT Hardballer 10mm)

Bob Wright


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

Sig P226 ST
Sig P228
Sig P239
S&W 4516

I really can't list a 5th as I'm not sure how I feel about my XD yet, and i don't own a P200 or Wather P99 yet.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> Killed the revolver? I've got a half dozen Super Blackhawks that don't know they're dead. And, a few Blackhawks, to boot.


Well, I think he means "killed the revolver" in the realms of police service and self-defense. Between the Beretta 92 and the Glock, I think he's right on the money.

I don't know that the auto will ever kill the revolver in terms of sporting/hunting use, as with your Blackhawks and Super 'Hawks. We'll probably all be long dead before that happens.


----------



## gunsofnov (Aug 22, 2007)

CZ 75B
CZ 85B
Browning HP
Ruger P94
Ruger P345


----------



## JohnnyI (Aug 3, 2007)

1911
Browning HP
Sig 239
poly guns
XD, Storm, M&P, 
Glock - Only so I dont get beat up. I'm just now a fan how he feels or shoots.


----------



## tabsr (Jul 22, 2007)

*Favorite*

HK USP compact .45
HK P2000SK .40

Own 4 more handguns, 2 are semi


----------



## redrooster (Mar 24, 2007)

Preface: This list is based on the pistol's intended role as a practical defensive weapon. I would make a different list if we were talking about influence, etc...

Springfield Armory XD-9 Tactical - w/ stippled grip and XS standard dot sights. (this is my ideal duty/ home defense pistol)

Springfield Armory XD-9 Sub Compact - w/stippled grip and XS standard dot sights. (this is my ideal carry gun...standardized with duty/hd pistol)

If I could only have one pistol.

Springfield Armory XD-9 Service - w/ grip chop, stippled grip and XS standard dot sights. (good all purpose set-up)

As you can tell I'm a big fan of the XD's. If I couldn't have a XD

Walther P99
Glock 19


----------



## tabsr (Jul 22, 2007)

*mine*

HK USPC .45 and P2000SK .40


----------



## stetson (May 5, 2006)

1) glock 17
2) 1911 springfield hi cap loaded
3)s&w 99 45 acp
4)ruger mark 1 22
5) security-six 357 stainless


----------

